# What are you gonna do with your $600



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

If you are going to get it?

I never got the first round nor did my kids, so I doubt I will get any this round.........which im fine with.

Again don't need to drag politics into this conversation just curious how you will stimulate the economy


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Replace our 25 yo mattress. Original mattress factory. Made in Cleveland, Ohio. Support the local businesses.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I haven't discussed it with my accountant yet a.k.a. wife.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Might donate part of ours (my wifes part) then buy another glock


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

10 % to local food bank for me and my wife's.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cocaine and hookers.....or towards a new zero turn


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Sending mine to Pakistan cause I think they got short changed🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Buying silver


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

add mine to the wife's then she'll spend it on women stuff, lol.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Tires... Gotta make it to the lake!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well sinse i collect old vintage ohio antiques and anything that shows the history of our state i will have go shopping


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mines going in the savings account for now. I stimulated the economy enough from Christmas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

New flooring in a bath and laundry room.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

🔩🔩🔩🔩sending it to my adult children. Now if we get that other $2k... hmmmmmm. maybe a wall around my home🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩🔩?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Put it into savings towards Family vacation to OBX, That's if this corona ever gets under control. I'm in the mood for point fishing


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> Put it into savings towards Family vacation to OBX, That's if this corona ever gets under control. I'm in the mood for point fishing
> View attachment 461209


Tis exactly what I'm doing with mine, come to think of it thats what I did with the last one lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Bills and maybe just maybe a little bit on new gear


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> Tis exactly what I'm doing with mine, come to think of it thats what I did with the last one lol


Have you read about Shelly Island?? Pretty cool........


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> If you are going to get it?
> 
> I never got the first round nor did my kids, so I doubt I will get any this round.........which im fine with.
> 
> Again don't need to drag politics into this conversation just curious how you will stimulate the economy


I retired last year and drew money out of my 401k to pay off bills. That put me over the limit so I didn't get the small pittance either


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

County food bank. Some people need it more than others.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> Have you read about Shelly Island?? Pretty cool........


Nice read..I've only been down that way a few times, rarely go south of Oregon Inlet cuz I don't surf fish much. Caught a giant red down there a couple 10 years ago weighed 61 lbs. when I was trying to catch stripers under diving gannets. Can't get enough of the tuna fishing off OI.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Save it to pay the taxes on my stimulus money.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Ammo No wait that is only 2 rounds.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Spend it like a drunken sailor.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Row v. Wade said:


> View attachment 461222


I looked at that property a while back couldn't afford it LOL


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wife and mine will be added to the bank like the last one. Trying to buy a new house and with the way real-estate is right now will need all the funds we can get bc of the damn bidding wars. Already lost a house we put the highest offer in by far go figure how the heck that happens!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I spent 4 months and hundreds of miles, stood in line waiting to view houses, had 3 houses go into contract within 60 minutes of listing. (drove 55 miles, and was sold before i got there... 3x) A crazy year for houses.. Good Luck


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

Flathead76 said:


> Buying silver


I seriously thought about that but decided to buy a metal detector instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Our realtor has our wants and must haves. We get a email as soon as one comes up. We are wanting a house with lake access here in Michigan (Commerce area) Ton of lakes in the area. Great fishing especially hardware fishing. We are thinking just after the new years there will be a increase in homes being sold.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

hatteras1 said:


> I spent 4 months and hundreds of miles, stood in line waiting to view houses, had 3 houses go into contract within 60 minutes of listing. (drove 55 miles, and was sold before i got there... 3x) A crazy year for houses.. Good Luck


My daughter is a realty broker in central FL. Her first year going solo. Sold over $4M in properties in a year riddled with covid shutdowns and delays. Houses don’t stay on the market more than 5-7 days before being placed under contract. She’s banging them out and closing every few days.

Good luck for those trying to buy houses. I wish we were in position to do so. Not sure where we’d go, though. Wife and I have different opinions on the matter.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, the truck is up to snuff, new front end, brakes, tires. Spent that money before Winter set in. I'll spend it on something, but I won't think about it much until I see it! Probably golf, fishing licenses, other stuff. Maybe a few dinners out.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will most likely donate it back to the Fed. gubment through the IRS in yearly owed taxes.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Medical bills. Happy to have it.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I was in my early 20s again and got this I would be buying a couple cases of beer some cheap whiskey and head up to Houghton Lake to get hammered drunk and set some tip ups for pike! Staying the night in my ice shanty!!! Damn that sounds like fun again!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

loomis82 said:


> Our realtor has our wants and must haves. We get a email as soon as one comes up. We are wanting a house with lake access here in Michigan (Commerce area) Ton of lakes in the area. Great fishing especially hardware fishing. We are thinking just after the new years there will be a increase in homes being sold.


Well there is the problem, you are trying to buy a house in hell!


----------



## Bedrock (Apr 15, 2012)

That will cover my half of the dock for the year and 2 new marine batteries for the boat and a new spare tire for the boat trailer this coming season with some left over for a little gas. Everything I need to finish getting the boat ready for the new season. I'm stimulated.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm from Ohio. Lived there for almost 30 years. There isnt much difference between Ohio and Michigan. A lot of the same things to do. I don't hate on either state. As a Sportsman both states have a lot to offer. I do however hate the Michigan football team


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

loomis82 said:


> I'm from Ohio. Lived there for almost 30 years. There is much different between Ohio and Michigan. A lot of the same things to do. I don't hate on either state. As a Sportsman both states have a lot to offer. I do however hate the Michigan football team


Haha. Just busting your chops! I spent 4 months in that state one summer, will never go back again, even if somebody tells me they will kill me if I don't! Take me out now! LMAO 🤣


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Saving ours.

Got mine today.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Have mine spent already. Just put an order in at FishUSA for 91 dollars worth of 1/4 oz Erie Dearies. I'll be putting an order in to Jans Netcraft too for fly tying material.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Give 1/3 of it back to the govt since it’s taxable. Another 15-20% to Ohio since they want their cut of our “benefits” as well. I don’t know why they bother to be honest.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Your $600? What's that?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I guessing the next couple gun shows will be very busy.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

putting the money towards a hydraulic jack plate I think.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> I guessing the next couple gun shows will be very busy.


If they have anything to sell they will.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Pay a bill. Support local small restaurants. They need it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We have 2 granddaughters. The wife and I will put it into their investment programs if we get the money.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It doesn’t look like we will get anything. My wife and I will just go to work and pay more taxes.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm thinking some 5 rod blue water killer trees

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I might head to the nude beach in Parkersburg, West Virginia to do some gender studies...or I'll put it towards the final payments on my camper.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Half goes to whoever is running against the candidates from the Looney Left and the Righteous Right. The other half for ammunition just in case the first half doesn't work out.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

whitey7 said:


> Cocaine and hookers.....or towards a new zero turn



laugh $600 won't buy much of any of those


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

well grocerys is my first stop, then a new pair of jeans, repair my gas auger, some cbd for the little women, and some bud for me.....save some for rainy day hahahah


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wife will get the full $600, I don't think I will get any, we filed separate taxes. We have been pretty lucky this year. We talked about it and we will probably go eat at a locally owned restaurant or brewery or 2 and leave the entire sum as a tip. The 600 is nice and we can always use it on something, but I figure it might make a bigger difference to some others.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

winguy7 said:


> Tires... Gotta make it to the lake!


If you need tires I have some coupons for discounts on Goodyear tires.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

If we get ice I will spur the economy at PIB and or Hookers N Stuff ( maybe pay to remove circles )


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

Comes in on direct deposit out on paypal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

OptOutside440 said:


> Have mine spent already. Just put an order in at FishUSA for 91 dollars worth of 1/4 oz Erie Dearies. I'll be putting an order in to Jans Netcraft too for fly tying material.


I might be able to help with that, I bought a box full off here thinking I would use it and never did , seeing as you need, maybe time to get rid of it..... if interested (I don't see me ever using it
Fly tying material


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well back in the game!!! Just got a call that the house we lost, the other people backed out. Lake access house here we come!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

loomis82 said:


> Well back in the game!!! Just got a call that the house we lost, the other people backed out. Lake access house here we come!!


Congrats to you! Hope it goes through for you and you start the new year off in a good place! Even if it is in that crappy state!🤣


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

To


RGonzales714 said:


> If you need tires I have some coupons for discounts on Goodyear tires.


Thank you, it's appreciated. But I already have some. I never make any decent sized purchases without finding a discount or two.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> Put it into savings towards Family vacation to OBX, That's if this corona ever gets under control. I'm in the mood for point fishing
> View attachment 461209


I see big Reds in that surf. I’ll be down at Hatteras Inlet.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

200 to the local food pantry, and 400 bucks to help stimulate the local economy and buying more bullets


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the wife just informed me its going to pay our homeowners insurance for 1200.00 that's due.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Going to buy more ammo, I can see plainly what’s coming. Actually better than a dog wearing prescription glasses.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My Uncle rec'd his deposit already. Hopefully mine is coming.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> Tis exactly what I'm doing with mine, come to think of it thats what I did with the last one lol


When I finally gave up the spinning tackle, and went to a 12' Baitcaster, I learned very quickly why the guys have a leather sleeve on their thumb. 😭


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Already received mine tried to contact galeforce tackle on line but all I get is a suspicious site warning from my pc security and account suspended-anyone know what's up?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I just read that the stimulus checks are not taxable income. I could be wrong.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

JamesF said:


> I just read that the stimulus checks are not taxable income. I could be wrong.


correct - not part of taxable income... but as we all know nothing is free, my children and grandchildren will pay for this, thanx kids


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

loomis82 said:


> Well back in the game!!! Just got a call that the house we lost, the other people backed out. Lake access house here we come!!


Good for you. What lake and area are you buying? I was raised in Ypsilanti Michigan. Moved to Ohio to go to college way back in 1983, and never went back. I love it here in Ohio. But yes I am still all blue. As for my name on this site. Love the bow hunting and of course the great fishing up on the big lake. But used to spend summers up on a bay off of Lake Superior when I was growing up. That was some great fishing and way off the beaten path. Loved it


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oxbow and Cedar Island lake. White Lake Michigan


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine arrived at our bank and will be available Monday. Going straight to my fishing and garage stuff account .


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Drotto boat latch system...


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

bills


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

ducknut141 said:


> bills


bluebills ?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Spent a good part of it at Log Cabin Shop in Lodi today. Love that place.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Nope paying down some of my bills


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Going to prespend mine tues and Weds, going to DC for the wild protest.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeada said:


> Already received mine tried to contact galeforce tackle on line but all I get is a suspicious site warning from my pc security and account suspended-anyone know what's up?


there site was hacked so they had to shut it down. I'll contact vicki by email and find out if they have another site then if you will message me I'll let you know what I find out.

we got our money a couple of days ago. now we've got to pay our homeowners insurance which is a little over 1200.00. god works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Will prolly toss ours in the bank to help replace what we have used for the basement makeover. Went from a storage/playroom to a movie room with a small snack bar area. 
It'll be a good area for when the kids have friends over. 
I'm sure I'll get something fishing related and some good meals from it before it hits the saving account.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Going to buy a camera and start publishing my recipes on Youtube, something I've wanted to do for years now.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I will be putting it toward my return to Maine trip just after labor day!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Put it all on the roulette table..............why not


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably buy 6 boxes of 9MM!


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine hit my bank account this morning. FYI.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine's going to pay down debt. The previous stimulus helped with buying the boards for our new deck. Those composite boards were expensive! We didn't get the high dollar ones either. We were really happy to have the money to finally do it though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The new deck!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Got mine today.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

We put ours in the gun safe!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Got to get ours first , no plans yet..... most likely go towards taxes (property/income)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> Put it into savings towards Family vacation to OBX, That's if this corona ever gets under control. I'm in the mood for point fishing
> View attachment 461209


Ahh, Cape Point-Almost Heaven! Where the waves come in and break over the point from two directions!


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

whitey7 said:


> Cocaine and hookers.....or towards a new zero turn


Love that response.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Hope we get another 1400. to go along with that 600. Any and all of it will help a long way on the new truck i recently ordered.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

wildromanian said:


> Love that response.


I chickened out and stuck it in the bank. No fun for me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> Got to get ours first , no plans yet..... most likely go towards taxes (property/income)


Lol ya,guess I better wait until I get mine before I spend it


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> If you are going to get it?
> 
> I never got the first round nor did my kids, so I doubt I will get any this round.........which im fine with.
> 
> Again don't need to drag politics into this conversation just curious how you will stimulate the economy


Probably car parts and labor to keep my 2003 Chevy running. It always needs something fixed.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I don’t want any more government money...in the end we will alll pay for it and not just the stimulus amounts that were provided, nothing is free. The country is already in debt 27T to Communist China. Check that total in the next two and four years....


----------

